# identin these fish



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

hi im new 2 cichlids and i was a impulsive buyer but i think i got lucky cuz all my fish get along i just need help finding out wat they are i think they are mbuna but i really dont know ty

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f333/ ... to0769.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f333/ ... to0640.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f333/ ... to0655.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f333/ ... to0671.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f333/ ... to0745.jpg


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1... Nimbochromis livingstonii (unless it has some smaller spots, then it is N. polystigma, the pic is small), a Hap

2... Melanochromis auratus male

3... Melanochromis johanni (could be M. interruptus, a very closely related species, almost the same far as you are concerned)

4... Melanochromis auratus probably female

5... Melanochromis johanni male or Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos, which is closely related except they are always black and blue


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Just fyi, these are all relatively nasty fish. Each male needs AT LEAST 4 females and they should be kept in a 75gal + tank...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

ty for all posts and i was just wondering wat lake are they from


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

strangefish said:
 

> ty for all posts and i was just wondering wat lake are they from


Lake Malawi


----------



## Nolove83 (Mar 11, 2008)

if you have enough rock work they should be ok with just a few more females of there own kind

but do agree with all the types


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

k ty


----------

